# How's this for size, isdrake? (I built the pen) DUW



## cornking4 (Mar 1, 2010)

After working all throughout the weekend, I got the pen walls cut, stained, and erected... I'll have his door open so he can come and go from it as he pleases once I get it decorated with real plants, hides, and a pool. 
Things I'm going to add to it before I open it up to him:
1. Ornamental grass
2. Lots of umbrella plant
3. A pool
4. Indoor/outdoor carpet
5. A basking platform
6. 3 New basking bulbs
7. Color guard yucca filamentosa
Here are the pics:






Before the stain




















:-D :-D :-D


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks good man! Nice job


----------



## isdrake (Mar 1, 2010)

It's to small...

Nah, kidding it looks awesome.  Great job. Very creative too. Let's just hope he poops in the water or in the enclosure. 

Looking forward some more photos then everything is finished.


----------



## cornking4 (Mar 1, 2010)

He's almost trained to defecate in the backyard, but I'll have indoor/outdoor carpet on top of plastic to protect my permanent carpet (I can just take it outside and hose it down if he soils it). 

I'm thinking of also putting a second hide in the pen with his pool on top to conserve space... I've got a lot more designing to do!


----------



## Dom3rd (Mar 2, 2010)

You might want to put a piece of wood or something in front of your dresser or he may claw that up


----------



## cornking4 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll have umbrella plant in front of it, but even if he does I won't really mind.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 2, 2010)

LOOKS GOOD MAN! THATS GOING TO BE ONE HAPPY GU'


----------



## cornking4 (Mar 6, 2010)

Just an update guys, I got the plastic and indoor/outdoor carpet set up; both will be removable so I can hose them out if he soils them. Here are some pics:

Here's the carpet inside the pen (This was taken at 8 PM so his lights were off). Kinda hard to see the tan color of the carpet with the flash but you get the idea:





Here's the layering: 3.5 mil polyethylene paint cover to protect my room's carpet, covered by indoor/outdoor carpet to provide traction:





Now all I need are plants, another hide, a pool, a ramp, more basking bulbs, and a feeding dish... Hopefully soon!


----------

